# Hunting League Kill Thread



## archerykid13

Cali hunter killed a squirrel for Team Bowtech. 25 pts. Good Job!!!


----------



## cali hunter

i dont know who the mod is but if they can can they please delete the old contest and put the new kill tread up there. it would be much appreciated


----------



## archerykid13

cali hunter said:


> i dont know who the mod is but if they can can they please delete the old contest and put the new kill tread up there. it would be much appreciated


x2x2


----------



## archerykid13

Here is a frog killed by PSE.Stinger. 5 pts. Good Job!!!


----------



## BowBoy78

archerykid13 said:


> x2x2


:set1_signs009:


----------



## corpralbarn

So Its:
Bowtech:25pts.
PSE:5pts
Lets keep em coming.


----------



## PSE.Stinger

http://s832.photobucket.com/albums/zz242/bowhunter4life_album/?action=view&current=squir.jpg
just shot him about 20 minutes ago out the front door:thumbs_up


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

*Finally*

Add 25pts. up for Team Mathews 1....shot this guy HIGH In A Tree...I am Guessing It Was A Lucky Shot LOL 

http://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af259/Andrew_Ohio/?action=view&current=bird1.jpg


----------



## corpralbarn

I recommend waiting to send in you animals if your on a incomplete team. it saves myself and AK13 trouble later.


----------



## bowhunter130

well the birdie is dead but i can not find it it ran and hid in this big briar bush but here is some blood


Go Mathews team 2


----------



## TaylorDennis92

killed a little bird today couldn't find anything of it there were lots of feathers in the tree and i found a leg hanging in the tree


----------



## cali hunter

bowhunter130 said:


> well the birdie is dead but i can not find it it ran and hid in this big briar bush but here is some blood
> 
> 
> Go Mathews team 2


i dont think that counts the rules say u have to have the animal and take a picture of it with ur bow


----------



## TaylorDennis92

got a bird


----------



## Blood

I have some kills to post but Ill wait till March 1
could you put all of the points of the teams on the first post so it will be a lot easier to see?


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

got a bird today..shot its head right off


----------



## Andrew/Ohio

just got another...


----------



## hunter14

Gotta wait till it gets a bit warmer and dryer before i can start wacking gophers, I'll help get bowtech some points!!!!


----------



## TaylorDennis92

got 2 the other day


----------



## Joe(y)

i think we should loose points for illegal birds...Taylor Dennis you know robins are illegal to shoot right. not sure on the other one. Looks like someone shot a cardinal to. Kinda sad. We should be practicing ethics and being good sportsman


----------



## 4hArcher

joe(y) said:


> i think we should loose points for illegal birds...taylor dennis you know robins are illegal to shoot right. Not sure on the other one. Looks like someone shot a cardinal to. Kinda sad. We should be practicing ethics and being good sportsman


+1.


----------



## x-force hunter

joe(y) said:


> i think we should loose points for illegal birds...taylor dennis you know robins are illegal to shoot right. Not sure on the other one. Looks like someone shot a cardinal to. Kinda sad. We should be practicing ethics and being good sportsman


+2. I think that small birds should just be taken off the list and w should just have Pheasant, grouse etc..


----------



## cali hunter

Joe(y) said:


> i think we should loose points for illegal birds...Taylor Dennis you know robins are illegal to shoot right. not sure on the other one. Looks like someone shot a cardinal to. Kinda sad. We should be practicing ethics and being good sportsman


ok i agree. but the way im taking it is basically ur saying dont shoot little birds, but for some of us who cant drive and cant get into the outdoors that much, and all we have is birds around our house and we shouldnt shoot them. all taylor dennis is trying to do is get some points for his team, sure he shot a robin. but from 20 yards away that robin could have looked like a little twitty bird, in case u didnt see all the other birds he shot they are all legal. so as far as im concerned he is doing a great job, keep the shooting up. and next time u acidentally shoot a bird ur not suppose 2 just dont post it on here, cause people get but hurt really easy.


----------



## Blood

225 points for team Bowtech 2.

decapitated one and 2 on the left are what happens when they get hit with broadheads :tongue:


----------



## cali hunter

i think birds are only 5 points.
but that is some great shooting


----------



## Blood

cali hunter said:


> i think birds are only 5 points.
> but that is some great shooting


They told me 25 
ok if its 5 its 45 points for team bowtech 2


----------



## TaylorDennis92

if your saying that pheasant and grouse are the only birds we can kill your only uping your chances becasue lots of use probably don't those kind of animals around our houses and as for right now there is nothing to shoot around my house besides birds and untill turkey season and summer that is all i am able to shoot 

from what i understand your trying to me the only one that has scored on our team cuz you haven't
i'm sorry for trying to get points for our team


----------



## x-force hunter

TaylorDennis92 said:


> if your saying that pheasant and grouse are the only birds we can kill your only uping your chances becasue lots of use probably don't those kind of animals around our houses and as for right now there is nothing to shoot around my house besides birds and untill turkey season and summer that is all i am able to shoot
> 
> from what i understand your trying to me the only one that has scored on our team cuz you haven't
> i'm sorry for trying to get points for our team


Calm down. I'm not trying to stop anyone from getting points and I don't have any grouse or pheasant around my house either and if I did I would wait until hunting season to shoot them. I just don't think we should be killing everything we see for an online hunting contest that is for fun. I can understand if it is red squirrels, chipmunks, ground hogs or other pests because then there is a reason to kill them. That being said I don't plan on shootng anything unless its turkey season or deer season.


----------



## corpralbarn

Anyone shoot squirrels anymore?


----------



## <-PSE--<<

ihave a pse bow madness xs. ive shot 4 deer with it. 13 bull frogs. 3 squirrels. a turtle a turkey, 3 bunnies, and atleast 20 birds. thats alotta points for pse

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
PSE bowmadness
goldtip expadition hunter
team extreme sights
octane stabilizer
limbdriver rest
bohning phenoix quiver


----------



## <-PSE--<<

also for the record, frogs are pest in our yard. they live in my pond and keep me up at night! and all the birds were black birds so its okay


----------



## Blood

<-PSE--<< said:


> ihave a pse bow madness xs. ive shot 4 deer with it. 13 bull frogs. 3 squirrels. a turtle a turkey, 3 bunnies, and atleast 20 birds. thats alotta points for pse
> 
> cool too bad they have to be shot this year and you have to have pics of them


----------



## TaylorDennis92

i understand wat your say but where i live there are no squirrels and they a season and bullfrogs also have a season so i shoot birds to try to get points and it takes me sevaral tries to get half way close enough for me to get a shot and i miss most of them shots


----------



## cali hunter

ok here is a black bird and a jack rabbit. so its either 30 points or 50 points. and corpralbarn how many points is a bird worth.
and team bowtech 2


----------



## Joe(y)

I'm not saying don't shoot birds but I think robins are illegal to shoot because it is considered a song bird.


----------



## TaylorDennis92

i understand what your trying to say and all but there are no season that open till turkey season and then its the end of may before squirrel season opens back up


----------



## bohifan

i think if yall are just killing birds just to score points for your team then yall aint hunters your murders!!!!!


----------



## Joe(y)

Sorry i have to aggree with him. don't kill just to kill thats not being a sportsman...what do you do with the dead one?


----------



## cali hunter

Joe(y) said:


> Sorry i have to aggree with him. don't kill just to kill thats not being a sportsman...what do you do with the dead one?


keep the life cycle going. let the crows or ravens eat the dead. and how is it not sportmens, were killing the over populated and practicing ethicall shooting, so when we have to take a shot at a distance, it makes us confortable because we may have taken that shot on a tiny pest before. so please just leave it as that we all have different oppinions, and lets not fill the kill tread with all of this arguing. and if u want to start a thread then do it just leave the kill tread for just kills, and giving people congrats.


----------



## Joe(y)

I'm not saying he isn't a good shot hitting those little birds. The point I'm trying to get across is that IT IS ILLEGAL TO KILL SONG BIRDS.


----------



## corpralbarn

New Rule: only 3 birds per day. only pests no songbirds. birds will count 15 points. BE SURE THE ANIMAL IS LEGAL TO KILL IN YOURE STATE!!!!


----------



## cali hunter

corpralbarn said:


> New Rule: only 3 birds per day. only pests no songbirds. birds will count 15 points. BE SURE THE ANIMAL IS LEGAL TO KILL IN YOURE STATE!!!!


ok cool.


----------



## Blood

Im pretty sure mines legal


----------



## Blood

Joe(y) said:


> Sorry i have to aggree with him. don't kill just to kill thats not being a sportsman...what do you do with the dead one?


feed them to the cat...nothing goes to waste dont worry


----------



## corpralbarn

Im just trying to end the sportsmanship arguement. and besides limits should make it easier on you guys.


----------



## Blood

corpralbarn said:


> Im just trying to end the sportsmanship arguement. and besides limits should make it easier on you guys.


agreed.
I could see how the birds could get out of hand.

could you make the first post so that all of the teams scores are there.

so my correct score....15x 9 = 135 for bowtech team 2


----------



## corpralbarn

Sorry but i gotta limit those to 3 because you did it in one day.


----------



## cali hunter

corpralbarn said:


> Sorry but i gotta limit those to 3 because you did it in one day.


hold on corpralbarn they should all count. he posted those before you clearified the rules. so the rule came into effect as soon as you posted the the rule. so when he posted the pics there was no limit so you cant just say sorry only 3 count. then its not fair. so yes blood should get his 135 points. thats just my dos pesos


----------



## Questie

Is it legal to kill all this stuff w/o a liscense?


----------



## BowBoy78

cali hunter said:


> hold on corpralbarn they should all count. he posted those before you clearified the rules. so the rule came into effect as soon as you posted the the rule. so when he posted the pics there was no limit so you cant just say sorry only 3 count. then its not fair. so yes blood should get his 135 points. thats just my dos pesos


agreed if the rule wasnt out when he posted it is still points
and we only have a couple birds legal and most you have to shoot in a tree with a flu flu
and i agree with joe 
we are sportsman and are setting examples for archers to come
the songbird can get you a good ticket in iowa
i think 5o bucks a bird (but dont hold me to that)


----------



## Joe(y)

I agree with the 3 birds per day


----------



## Blood

Heres 2 blackbirds. 30 more points for team bowtech 2

boy they are hard to kill with a bow (I dont use flu flus...wait till they are on the ground or on a weed or small tree)


----------



## cali hunter

ok squirrel 25 points for team bowtech 2


----------



## muzzyhunter17

hahaha wow all these birds and squirells are being counted.....will make for a lot of kills all year long.


----------



## N7709K

TaylorDennis92 said:


> if your saying that pheasant and grouse are the only birds we can kill your only uping your chances becasue lots of use probably don't those kind of animals around our houses and as for right now there is nothing to shoot around my house besides birds and untill turkey season and summer that is all i am able to shoot
> 
> from what i understand your trying to me the only one that has scored on our team cuz you haven't
> i'm sorry for trying to get points for our team



It illegal to shoot all song birds and others except english sparrows, pigeons, and starling. 



Joe(y) said:


> I'm not saying don't shoot birds but I think robins are illegal to shoot because it is considered a song bird.


I forget the technical wording but its comes down to that they are covered by the federal migratory bird act



bohifan said:


> i think if yall are just killing birds just to score points for your team then yall aint hunters your murders!!!!!


That is your opinion and your entitled to it, but if someone wants to kill just for killings sake, long as its legal, there is nothing wrong with it


----------



## cali hunter

ok guys please do not fill the kill thread with your opinions. lets leave the kill thread just for kill and congrats. if you guys want to make a to speak your opinions please make a new thread thanks everybody.


----------



## Joe(y)

You just spoke your opinion about the thread?


----------



## Blood

Joe(y) said:


> You just spoke your opinion about the thread?


an opinion thats right....

this thread was meant to be started for the KILL LEAGUE. not kids *****ing at each other over dumb stuff over the internet

so some people shot some songbirds. yea its not legal but its not the end of the freakin world

I did not know what I was shooting at when I shot those fist group of birds...I could have sworn they were sparrows...evidently not they were snow birds or something like that. In the future I wont shoot those little things. 

We don't leave the things out to rot...and even if we left them I guarantee they wouldn't rot because something WILL find them....whether it be stray cat or raccoon.


----------



## Blood

And bohifan Im sorry Im such a scum murderer. :angry7::baby:


----------



## PSE.Stinger

i got like two more squirlls and some birds to put up for team pse i just got to get them off my phone


----------



## cali hunter

well since im a murder here is another squirrel 25 points for team BOWTECH 2 and there is alot more where that came from


----------



## hunting_4_life

ookin swell guys i have got to get a killin more stuff


----------



## archerykid13

Ok I'm tired off the arguing. If all your'e going to do is argue GET OFF THIS THREAD. This is a hunting contest FOR FUN not for kid arguing with each other.

So GET OFF IF YOU'RE GOING TO ARGUE!!!!!!!

Thanks and best wishes to everyone, Archerykid


----------



## Questie

cali hunter said:


> well since im a murder here is another squirrel 25 points for team BOWTECH 2 and there is alot more where that came from


LOL at your dog in the background XD


----------



## muzzyhunter17

archerykid13 said:


> Ok I'm tired off the arguing. If all your'e going to do is argue GET OFF THIS THREAD. This is a hunting contest FOR FUN not for kid arguing with each other.
> 
> So GET OFF IF YOU'RE GOING TO ARGUE!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks and best wishes to everyone, Archerykid


:darkbeer:


----------



## cali hunter

Questie said:


> LOL at your dog in the background XD


haha ya he wanted that thing more then he wanted food


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD

*Guys i thought the was a kill thread page*

i thought it was for posting ur kills not arguing if the bird is legal or what not do it on the other thread:uzi::cow:


----------



## muzzyhunter17

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> i thought it was for posting ur kills not arguing if the bird is legal or what not do it on the other thread:uzi::cow:



Yea man. this has been said a number of times....But really whether people like it or now you dont need to be posting pictures of illegal animals either an elk or little bird......Is there really people on here that would argue with this?


----------



## muzzyman1212

how do i join team pse


----------



## muzzyhunter17

You just have to admit you are shooting a horribe bow and we will welcome your honesty with a place on the team..........JUST KIDDING PPL JEEZ.....i dont know really though.


----------



## BowBoy78

muzzyhunter17 said:


> You just have to admit you are shooting a horribe bow and we will welcome your honesty with a place on the team..........JUST KIDDING PPL JEEZ.....i dont know really though.


:rofl:
pse is alright 
i used to shoot one before i got my mathews


----------



## Ignition kid

Do grasshoppers count?!:wink:

No, really.....do they?


----------



## Ignition kid

x-force hunter said:


> +2. I think that small birds should just be taken off the list and w should just have Pheasant, grouse etc..


I agree, besides my Mom won't let me shoot birds!


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Ignition kid said:


> Do grasshoppers count?!:wink:
> 
> No, really.....do they?


:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD

Rabbit For 25 For Extra team 1


----------



## chaseingmuleys




----------



## ORarcheryboy

^ 2 new zealand goats. 1000 points for oregon boys


----------



## hunting_4_life

no kills wow been a wile guys


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Caus all the tweety bird's migrated, and squirrel's haven't shown themselves.


----------



## BowBoy78

first the phesants here are few and far between so it isnt very smart to shoot them while trying to re populate them
and second of all the english sparrow is a great pest around here and need to be thined down
this might not apply to you guys area but here i got to look at things on the conservation side of things because there arent too many people around here who are concerned about the future of our wildlife around here


----------



## muzzyman1212

if i could use my gamo there would be pictures up everyday but the problem around here is all the birds and squirrels like to stay in the tree so they are hard to shoot with a bow and heck i didnt get signed up for a team in time anyway


----------



## muzzyhunter17

BowBoy78 said:


> first the phesants here are few and far between so it isnt very smart to shoot them while trying to re populate them
> and second of all the english sparrow is a great pest around here and need to be thined down
> this might not apply to you guys area but here i got to look at things on the conservation side of things because there arent too many people around here who are concerned about the future of our wildlife around here


I just spit pop on my screen reading this, and couldn't help but to laugh.....your saying a "sparrow" is a great pest?? what do they do steal the seed's from the squirell's? I can give you some good advice though, if you really are a "hardcore conservationist" Id put down the bb gun and go kill some predator's in your area, not a fluffy little bird:teeth:


----------



## N7709K

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I just spit pop on my screen reading this, and couldn't help but to laugh.....your saying a "sparrow" is a great pest?? what do they do steal the seed's from the squirell's? I can give you some good advice though, if you really are a "hardcore conservationist" Id put down the bb gun and go kill some predator's in your area, not a fluffy little bird:teeth:


They out compete native birds for the same resources, so they are a pest. 

Most places in the lower 48 is the summer predator hunting is pretty hard


----------



## muzzyhunter17

N7709K said:


> They out compete native birds for the same resources, so they are a pest.
> 
> Most places in the lower 48 is the summer predator hunting is pretty hard




:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid

Heading up to the hunting camp to hopefully arrow a hog or two, this may be the last hunt with the Switchback, unless during hunting season my Z7 has a problem or something and I may be selling my Switchback to my Dad's cousin since he's wanting to buy it from me or trade a gun or something for it. I wasn't planning on selling it so I could keep it as a back-up bow but the Money wouldbe helpful in getting some top of the line accessories fast along with a good hard case and some other stuff I need, it all depends. Still can't wait until I get my hands on my Z7.


----------



## Questie

The other day I lost three arrows trying to kill this one little bird. Found one of my arrows a week later stuck in a tree 

These things are hard to kill. Maybe I can nail a possum or squirrel this summer.


----------



## muzzyman1212

*posting picture from phone*

how do you post pictures from your phone 
thanks


----------



## cali hunter

just take the picture and send it in a multi media message to ur email, the when it gets to ur email save it to ur pictures on ur phone!!! hope this helps


----------



## muzzyman1212

so hows does it get to the thread?


----------



## Bchunter3006

We need real animals


----------



## BowBoy78

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I just spit pop on my screen reading this, and couldn't help but to laugh.....your saying a "sparrow" is a great pest?? what do they do steal the seed's from the squirell's? I can give you some good advice though, if you really are a "hardcore conservationist" Id put down the bb gun and go kill some predator's in your area, not a fluffy little bird:teeth:


yeah ok then
do you actualy think i even own a bb gun
sorry heree in the *LOWER 48 *game animals are a little few and far between 
and is it realy nessesary to question the conservation acts of SOUTHEAST IOWA
and dont question shooting predators here, you dont go plop down in the snow and start sucking on your thumb to make a squeaker and half a doesen coyotes come running over the hill
here its timber hunting, close range, mostly with a shotgun, 
if your lucky you can find like a 80 acre field with a draw that holds coyotes, then you can use a .223
yes there are plenty of coyotes around but there a lot more spread out and travel more here
realy dont know who you think you are by saying that
its hard to get respect for somebody who does that
im not here to make anybody mad, and no hard feelings man
just saying "you do your thing, ill do mine"

n7709k
Exactly...


----------



## BowBoy78

not cool!
i shot a squirrel and it caught him by the tail! 
HE PULLED THE SKIN OFF HIS TAIL!!!
made me mad
but i still see him every day im in that stand... he looks up at me with this possum tail sees me and lets out a bark and runs for the next den tree...


----------



## Zrt1200

I got 2 squirrels and a woodcock oh and a 11 point the point is hiting my chin giving me a double chin can someone please send me the rules i just started dont know how to post pic how many points do i have


----------



## jason_thacker_3

Got this 9-point this evening with my T/C


----------



## kturn52

everyone who are making these nice kills and everyone who are voicing thier congratulations need to keep on keepin on. I dont beleive "joe" really understands the light-heartedness. Its just about goin out and havin fun shooting some local animals. there is no reason to report these other kids or somting joe.


----------



## tannercollins10

*Hey*







shot these spoonies in august but forgot to post them!!!!!!!!!!! proof that i shot them with a bow is that i have a baseball glove on to pull the fish in. Talked to corpalbarn and we decided to score fish by weight so 60 points for team bowtech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## bowboy09

tannercollins10 said:


> View attachment 956854
> shot these spoonies in august but forgot to post them!!!!!!!!!!! proof that i shot them with a bow is that i have a baseball glove on to pull the fish in. Talked to corpalbarn and we decided to score fish by weight so 60 points for team bowtech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


nice!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I just spit pop on my screen reading this, and couldn't help but to laugh.....your saying a "sparrow" is a great pest?? what do they do steal the seed's from the squirell's? I can give you some good advice though, if you really are a "hardcore conservationist" Id put down the bb gun and go kill some predator's in your area, not a fluffy little bird:teeth:


i just spit my water on my keyboard reading that haha, fluffy little bird


----------



## outdoorsman3

tannercollins10 said:


> View attachment 956854
> shot these spoonies in august but forgot to post them!!!!!!!!!!! proof that i shot them with a bow is that i have a baseball glove on to pull the fish in. Talked to corpalbarn and we decided to score fish by weight so 60 points for team bowtech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


thats awesome dude!!!


----------



## colio13

can i get in on team mathews?


----------



## archerykid13

colio13 said:


> can i get in on team mathews?


To tell you the truth. We're not really even having the contest anymore. It kind of fell through after about a month.

Jake


----------



## colio13

ight, thanks though


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter

If I was in this hoyt would win 4 sure


----------



## muzzyman1212

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> If I was in this hoyt would win 4 sure


Dude this was last year.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter

muzzyman1212 said:


> Dude this was last year.


 ya i know haha


----------



## Rebel17

^^^ I dont think i like ur signature... )):wink: jk


----------



## gunner77

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> ya i know haha


haha yea ur sig is pretty gay man too bad ur hoyt came from a guy working in a sweat shop...... js


----------



## beartruth211624

hey is it to late for me to join team pse


----------



## beartruth211624

can i join team psee


----------



## Srongchoo

Joe(y) said:


> i think we should loose points for illegal birds...Taylor Dennis you know robins are illegal to shoot right. not sure on the other one. Looks like someone shot a cardinal to. Kinda sad. We should be practicing ethics and being good sportsman


x2!!


----------



## huntinguyg

Im not in a team or know how this point system yall have going on works but here r some pics of some turkeys from this yr.











































Ill post some more pics tonight


----------



## songdogasassin

ok so in the last week i have killed 4 squirrels and two deer, a buck and a doe.all with my PSE bow madness. how many points is that?


----------



## songdogasassin

i have a PSE bowmadness and this season have killed 2 deer, 2 rabbits, 1 turkey, 1 raccoon, 1 possum, and 26 squirrels.how many points is that?


----------



## outdoorsman3

songdogasassin said:


> i have a PSE bowmadness and this season have killed 2 deer, 2 rabbits, 1 turkey, 1 raccoon, 1 possum, and 26 squirrels.how many points is that?


yeah, this thread is gone like the wind. sorry bud.


----------



## laxshooter

That is some really great shots


----------



## tail power

*Special day for Jamie Rice for dropping her first deer with a bow using the Tattle Tail Signaling Decoy!
*


----------

